# Scotland trip for birding - advice please



## geonix (Apr 6, 2015)

Hello Folks

I'm planning a trip to Scotland in may, mainly for bird and landscape photography, and seek some advice and hints. So far I have made up a rough route.

Edinburgh maybe two days, with a day trip to North Berwick to do boat trip to bass rock or something similar with the Scottish Seabird Center.
From Edinburgh going north to Dunkeld / Loch of the Lowes. I have read there is a nice reserve for birding, especially for ospreys.
From Dunkeld going further north via the Drumfries NP to Inverness and Fortrose. 
Then going west to Gairloch and Loch Maree. There I hope to get the chance to photograph lots of birds (maybe eagles) and landscapes.
From Gairloch then to the Isle of Skye and then back to Edinburgh.

So if bird photography is a focus of this trip, what would you say? Any hints on where to go exactly around Inverness, Loch Maree and Isle of Skye? Or maybe some other good places which are not yet on my route?

Thanks a lot


----------



## Plainsman (Apr 6, 2015)

Make sure you take some fast lenses and a raincoat!

Weather can be pretty dismal in a maritime climate at 56 degrees North.


----------



## GP.Masserano (Apr 6, 2015)

I spent my holidays for 12 years in Scotland, and some place i know very well… 

Close to Edimburgh: ABERLADY BAY (interesting wetland, geese/Oystercatchers/terns) and ST.ABBS HEAD (sea birds, guillermot, rasorbill, fulmar, puffins )

Toward the north: *Highland Wildlife Park* between Kingussie and Kincraig (deers, otters, badgers, wolves and other animals in large fences)

For* Osprey* May it may be too early and last year at Loch Lowes nesting unfortunately failed: much better Boat of Garten and a hike on Cairngorms (landscapes and red partridges)

Near INVERNESS: don't miss the road *9007 *full of red partridges (hint of a BW local) , then Chanonry Point (dolphins)

SKYE: not to be missed tour in a small boat near *Dunvegan Castle* (*seals *a few meters that sleeping on seaweed, see under...)

Good fun!!! from GPM-Italy

PS: ... but in my opinion, the paradise are the *FARNE islands* .. and the surrounding areas (Lindisfarne, Bamburgh Castle, Melrose Abbey and more...)


----------



## geonix (Apr 6, 2015)

GP.Masserano said:


> I spent my holidays for 12 years in Scotland, and some place i know very well…
> 
> Close to Edimburgh: ABERLADY BAY (interesting wetland, goose) and ST.ABBS HEAD (sea birds)
> 
> ...




Thank you very much for these advices GPM


----------



## GuyF (Apr 6, 2015)

I've done the 'round Bass Rock trip (it's good if you have nice weather) and also been out to the Isle of May. I'd perhaps recommend the Isle of May trip over Bass Rock for a few reasons:

The Bass Rock trip is a fairly sedate cruise on a large catermaran (includes knowledable commentary along the way) whereas the Isle of May trip is in a rib - way more fun! When I went it was flat-calm and very sunny. Absolutely brilliant skimming along at about 30kts passing puffins and shags zipping along just above the water's surface - I felt like I was on some BBC documentary! Once you get off the boat on May you'll pass terns protecting their nests - they will crap on you (or your money back). The bird centre provides waterproofs so don't worry too much about ruining your clothes. (Top tip: don't look up with your mouth open.)
From the Seabird Centre, the trip to the Isle of May stops off briefly at the Bass Rock anyway which is gannet-central (once you've seen one gannet, you've seen them all). On May you'll see a better variety of birds compared to Bass Rock. Bass Rock is probably 1000 gannets to 1 of anything else.
On the Isle of May you've plenty time to wander about (stay on the paths otherwise you'll step on a puffin burrow) and can get really close to the birds. The Bass Rock trip can be a bit choppy so holding a big lens is a pain.
The only downside to the May trip is you'll be able to smell the island for days after on your camerabag!

Anyway, head further north into the Cairngorms national park and you'll see ospreys, red squirrel and so on. You might want to take a look at this place: http://www.rothiemurchus-activities.co.uk/Activities.aspx
If you're willing to pay, they do (very) early morning guided osprey watching - you sit in the hide next to a fishing pool and listen in to the radio link telling you one's coming in from "top left" etc. You can then be prepared for getting the shot. I went up last year but it was just a bit too early in the season. There's a wildlife park near Kingussie if you want to see some polar bears, red pandas and a few other things (haven't been yet so can't say if it's worth it).

If you get to Aviemore you can take a steam train over the Glenfinnan viaduct (google it) to Mallaig. An iconic train journey through fantastic scenery.

Now over to Skye and you'll see eagles, basking sharks, otters and so on. If you can't get a good landscape shot here just hand your gear into the nearest police station and walk away, photography isn't for you.

What equipment are you planning to take?

Regards,

Guy.


----------



## GP.Masserano (Apr 6, 2015)

All scan from slide (Fuji Sensia 100iso...)

Old times...


----------



## geonix (Apr 6, 2015)

GuyF said:


> What equipment are you planning to take?
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Guy.



Hi Guy

Thanky for the tips. This rothiemurchus looks interesting. 
I'm going to take a 5DIII and a 7DII as bodies. Tamron 24-70 f2.8 (with pol-filter), Tamron 70-200 f2.8, Canon 100-400mm II and a borrowed Tamron 150-600mm. 
And a camuflage poncho. I thought about bringing a small hide as well.


----------



## GuyF (Apr 7, 2015)

I assume you'll have a sherpa to carry all this


----------



## geonix (Apr 7, 2015)

GuyF said:


> I assume you'll have a sherpa to carry all this



;D All that (and some more) fits in one backback (Gura Gear bataflae 32L). But maybe I will leave the 70-200 at home


----------



## quod (Apr 7, 2015)

geonix said:


> ;D All that (and some more) fits in one backback (Gura Gear bataflae 32L). But maybe I will leave the 70-200 at home


The 32L is awesome. Given the IQ from the 100-400 II, I would leave the 70-200. If you have a 1.4x extender, you may be able to leave the Tamron also, as the 100-400 II plays very well with my 1.4x.


----------



## geonix (Apr 7, 2015)

quod said:


> geonix said:
> 
> 
> > ;D All that (and some more) fits in one backback (Gura Gear bataflae 32L). But maybe I will leave the 70-200 at home
> ...



Hello quad
Actually I have a 1.4x and have thought about putting it on the 100-400 and leaving the 150-600. But I have to try how it performs. AF at f8 should work with my bodies but only center point and how good will that be for birds. Will try that out this weekend. Maybe I have to do AFMA


----------



## quod (Apr 9, 2015)

geonix said:


> Actually I have a 1.4x and have thought about putting it on the 100-400 and leaving the 150-600. But I have to try how it performs. AF at f8 should work with my bodies but only center point and how good will that be for birds. Will try that out this weekend. Maybe I have to do AFMA


The center point with BIF can be a challenge. If you do back-button AF, that could be very useful. On the plus side, my 100-400 II + 1.4x III combo is sharp, AF is fast, and contrast is good (much better than the 100-400 I, and probably better than my 500/4 I). If you can test against the Tamron, that would be ideal because you can compare sharpness, contrast, AF capture, and keeper rate between the two lenses.


----------



## TheJock (Apr 28, 2015)

*Corrieshalloch Gorge – near Loch Maree* – potential Dippers, Wagtails, Kingfishers, Red Breasted Mergansers, Sparrow Hawks, Buzzards and Kestrels in the surrounding area
*Bass Rock* – Gotta grab a slow shutter shot of the Bridges at dusk – Also good for a wide variety of sea and shore birds like Gannet, Guillemot, Razorbill, Cormorant, Puffin and Eider Duck
*Skye* – apart from a visit to the Distilleries, there are several breeding pairs of Golden Eagles and White-tailed Eagles, so keep your eyes peeled, I also recommend a climb up the *Trotternish Ridge * for some landscape shots. Other birds should include Red-throated Diver, Corncrake, Hen Harrier, Merlin and Greenshank, there are over 200 species and it’s on the migration path north, so who knows what else you’ll see.
*Edinburgh * – there are lots of interesting little side streets and plenty of steep stairs as the Castle is on a hill. King Arthurs Seat (just off Leith Walk to the right) gives a great panoramic view of the city, again, visit the Whisky shops on the Royal Mile, try Cadenheads as it’s exceptional.
And if you can make time to get there, I STRONGLY  recommend *Boat of Garten * reserve, this is the Osprey capital of Scotland, I can’t recommend this place enough http://www.rspb.org.uk/discoverandenjoynature/seenature/reserves/guide/l/lochgarten/star_species.aspx 

Above all, have fun and please post some photos on your return, so I can remember what I'm missing 

Cheers
Stewart


----------



## Tinky (Apr 28, 2015)

would choose isle of May over bass rock, but book ahead. take a hat. and a few quid for a anstruther chippy.

boat of garten for ospreys

Falls of Clyde for Pereguines

Mull for Sea Eagles.

Arran for golden eagles.

Leeis for Deer.

Anywhere for a view. In Edinburgh, as with any tourist city, dont walk about with your whites on dispay,especially away from the tourist trails. It's a lovely lovely city, and it is safe, just so long as common sense apples.


----------



## TheJock (May 20, 2015)

Bumping this thread for any updates from O/P???
Lets see some of your photos geonix 8)


----------



## hufc59 (May 22, 2015)

Farne Islands Is Excellent, Usually Early June Is Best When The Puffins Are Feeding Their Young, All Day Boat Trips Are About £30 For 2 Islands But You Have To Pay The National Trust For Each Island, Wear A Hat As The Terns Attack You As You Walk Past Their Nests Which Are Only A Foot Off The Footpaths,


----------



## geonix (May 22, 2015)

hufc59 said:


> Farne Islands Is Excellent, Usually Early June Is Best When The Puffins Are Feeding Their Young, All Day Boat Trips Are About £30 For 2 Islands But You Have To Pay The National Trust For Each Island, Wear A Hat As The Terns Attack You As You Walk Past Their Nests Which Are Only A Foot Off The Footpaths,



I just returned yesterday from scotland. It was magnificent. Although I haven't been on the Farne Islands. But I am planning my next trip already and farne Islands are on the list. 
This time I visited "only" the Cairngorms, the area around Inverness, Eastcoast around Aberdeen and Edinburgh and the Loathians region. The picture below is from the Isle of May, which is a wonderful place, very similar to what you described about the Farne Islands.


----------



## Keith_Reeder (May 23, 2015)

geonix said:


> Isle of May, which is a wonderful place, very similar to what you described about the Farne Islands.



I live within fifty miles of the Farnes, and I have no problem in saying that the Isle of May is _much, much_ better, photographically, than the Farnes. 

On the Farnes you're depressingly restricted in where you can go; and most of the routes couldn't be worse for photography if they were designed to be - the Sun is invariably in the wrong place, angles and points of view are terrible, and the lack of choice means that you end up taking exactly the same pictures that everyone else takes.

For context: as I say, I live close to the Farnes, and the best skipper (Andrew, who runs the Serenity tours) is a friend; yet I can only _bring myself_ to do the Farnes about once every three years...


----------



## geonix (May 23, 2015)

Keith_Reeder said:


> I live within fifty miles of the Farnes, and I have no problem in saying that the Isle of May is _much, much_ better, photographically, than the Farnes.
> 
> On the Farnes you're depressingly restricted in where you can go; and most of the routes couldn't be worse for photography if they were designed to be - the Sun is invariably in the wrong place, angles and points of view are terrible, and the lack of choice means that you end up taking exactly the same pictures that everyone else takes.
> 
> For context: as I say, I live close to the Farnes, and the best skipper (Andrew, who runs the Serenity tours) is a friend; yet I can only _bring myself_ to do the Farnes about once every three years...



I took the Isle of May Photographic Trip provided by the Scottish Seabird Center in North Berwick. On that trip the group of twelve people are the only visitors on the Island. Still you are not free to move where you want, instead you are lead to two points/areas where you can take photos. On the way inbetween you are of course allowed to take photos as well but the golden rule is to stay on the paths. 
I totally agree with that policy as some nests of Eider, Puffins and Terns are really one step aside and the Eider won't move at all relying on ther camouflage. 
These two photo areas are well picked and you see all the birds you want and for a small group there is enough space to move. 
We were eve so lucky to have a very sunny day with mostly blue sky and a calm sea. However the boat trip with a speed boat to the Isle is an attraction in itself (at least to me as a landlubber).


----------



## DavidR (May 23, 2015)

Hello
I live in Connel, near Oban on the west coast of Scotland.
I can thoroughly recommend a trip to Lunga, one of the Treshnish Islands.
There are organised trips that involve a ferry trip from Oban to Mull then a bus journey and a boat to Lunga and Staffa (famous for Fingal`s Cave). 
The most important birds on Lunga are puffins and there will be huge numbers of them there just now, many of them approachable to about 1m! Also shags, guillemots and other sea birds.
If you go to Oban please also look into the Thursday sailings to Coll and Tiree for a visit to these Hebridean islands.
There are also trips to Iona which is very photogenic.

Farther north, consider Handa Island to which there are boat trips. The island has good sea cliffs. I`ve also even seen a lizard there.

However, perhaps the most spectacular place to see birds is on the day trip to St Kilda. After visiting Hirta, the main island, the boat we were on went past Boreray, a huge sea stack which has thousands of gannets. Be aware that this is an expensive trip and needs a lot of planning.

For more ideas look at the Scottish Wildlife Trust website.


----------



## Keith_Reeder (May 23, 2015)

[quote author=DavidR]
I can thoroughly recommend a trip to Lunga, one of the Treshnish Islands.[/quote]

I did (or _tried_ to do) Lunga at the end of April last year, and the skipper was far more interested in bouncing around in front of Fingal's Cave than he was in Puffins - in fact he decided not to land on Lunga: "not enough Puffins yet", he said, despite him being happy to take several wildlife photographers' money, and there being birds _everywhere_. 

I've been doing wildlife boat trips and photographing Puffins long enough to recognise bullsh1t when I hear it.

In addition, the boat was seriously (probably illiegally) overloaded with bodies.

I wouldn't use Turus Mara again if you paid me - worst boat/wildlife/photography experience I've ever had in my life.

[quote author=Geonix]These two photo areas are well picked and you see all the birds you want and for a small group there is enough space to move[/quote]

Which in itself makes it better than the Farnes. I still maintain that you have far more options on May than on the Farnes - all of the paths on May have always been accessible in my visits.


----------



## geonix (May 23, 2015)

DavidR said:


> Hello
> I live in Connel, near Oban on the west coast of Scotland.
> I can thoroughly recommend a trip to Lunga, one of the Treshnish Islands.
> There are organised trips that involve a ferry trip from Oban to Mull then a bus journey and a boat to Lunga and Staffa (famous for Fingal`s Cave).
> ...



Thanks David for this tip. On my next visit to Scotland I will definitely see the west coast. The Scottish Wildlife Trust website I know, very informative.


----------

